# Castelli Perfetto sizing help



## sheepherder (Mar 11, 2012)

I am looking to purchase the castelli Perfetto convertible. Not sure what size to get. No one has it locally and need to order it overseas so its hard to get sizing.

I am 6 feet (183 cm) tall. Chest is 39 (99cm) inches, up to 40.5 (103cm) inches max with base layers. I weight 177 lbs (80kg). I have been going through all the reviews on wiggle and evans and think I need a L or XL, However some reviews with my measurements go with a M or even XXL. 

I was able to try on a Castelli Riparo and large was too tight in the chest but it also did have much give to it. I also tried on the Raddoppia in a large. It felt better then the riparo, probably because it had more give to it. 

I was thinking even if XL is a little big I wouldn't be upset but don't want it really baggy. 

Thanks


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

I'm 6'3" as well, and I have a Castelli jersey in large. The length is OK, but it's quite tight. As in most European sizes, you need to order 1 size larger than you are used to.


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

I have a Gabba2 in XL and am about your size. It's not as stretchy as a regular jersey so it feels tighter than other jerseys-especially when putting it on. The Perfecto should be a bit stretchier than the Gabba2. Not sure if I'd go to the XXL for length, etc. reasons. I'd go with the XL, but then some say the Perfecto fits tighter than the Gabba2, especially in the chest.


----------



## sheepherder (Mar 11, 2012)

I ordered a xl. I was able to try on a few different types of castelli jerseys and xl fit good on all of them. Some of the large were too tight in the chest area but could of worked. 

I might of been a little off on my chest measurements. Might be a bit bigger. That might explain why the xl felt better. 

Hoping the xl works out. Will find out in a few weeks


----------

